# Venice, LA



## Millpond (Mar 13, 2018)

Planning a trip to Venice next fall.  Going offshore day one and inshore day two.  Looking for inshore guide recommendations.


----------



## plumber_1969 (Mar 13, 2018)

http://www.venicefishing.net/

He has been doing this a long time down there. I grew up not far from the area and my sister and her ex used to know him quite well. Good fisherman and he is as good as it gets with the ever changing area.


----------



## pottydoc (Mar 16, 2018)

Reel Tite Fishing. Boola Laundry.

For offshore, Mexican Gulf Fishing Co or Eddie Burger.


----------



## killswitch (Mar 17, 2018)

pottydoc said:


> Reel Tite Fishing. Boola Laundry.
> 
> For offshore, Mexican Gulf Fishing Co or Eddie Burger.



yes and yes


----------



## dwhee87 (Mar 17, 2018)

I would recommend Eddie Burger or his partner, Michael Pittman of Fish Venice charters. I've been out with Michael twice, the last time just 2 weeks ago. We catch fish when a lot of other boats around are not.

First time, 2 years ago, we went late Sept., and caught 12 yellow fin tuna, averaging 25 lbs, with one close to 40, one blackfin about 20 lbs, and 2 mahi, about 15 lbs each. Picture below.

Last week (Friday, March 9), we didn't have as good luck. The tuna were hitting, and Michael put us on them, but there were a lot of sharks around, so several were lost to the sharks, and several came up bit in half. We managed to get three to the boat, about 20lbs each. We also caught and released 2 sharks, one 8-ft, one 6-ft, and a swordfish that was 3-inches shy of a keeper, which we tagged and released. 

Even though we didn't fill up the coolers, we had a great time.

www.fishvenice.com.


----------



## dfhooked (Mar 22, 2018)

Who are you fishing offshore with? You may want to ask them for a recommendation inshore as they probably have friends running those trips. Pm me if you want other info


----------



## kevbo3333 (Apr 4, 2018)

La redfish outfitters. Austin is out of Lafitte but fishing Venice a also. He "follows the fish" but there isn't many as good as him in the area IMO. I have pictures for references but I don't know how to post Pictures in here. Look them up on Facebook for darn near daily fishing trip pictures.


----------

